# New 1/24th tracks in thomasville nc



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys i hear there is a new slot car raceway in thomasville nc they have a blue king and a hillclimb . its in an older building fom what i hear but i guess rent is cheap. just wondering if anyone has been out there . i hear they race on fri night and sun afternoons . 4 inch cars on fri night and 4.5 inch on sundays .


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey Danny,
I heard from one of the HO racers that Garrland's got broke into and they did some damage to the track. 
I think we are racing 1/32nd at Steve's on his routed track, you should go over there. I have even bought TWO 1/32nd scale Slot It cars.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Went to the thomasville track this past week . i will be an adult here . the nieghborhood is not the best , they where broken into a few days before thanksgiving and things where broken and paint was stolen and used to paint all over walls and the floor one of the perps even painted a choice word on the wall very big and bright its been a couple weeks since that happened and they still havent painted over that wall . imo they have alot to do to that building to get it up to standard . i love slot car racing but until they do somthing i will not be attending this place . there is another track 15 min from them owned by same person and much better clean and just an over all good place to run .. i hate to be this way but if i cant bring my girlfriend in without worry or some kids then i wont race at there.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey Danny,
You need to come over here and run some laps!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

bob i hear ya but i just cant get away from the 1/24th scale it was my first slot car and i have really liked it ever since i first ran them and to me ho will never be as fun to me as 1/24th . just like 1/24th will never be as fun as ho for you . but i still have a few ho cars and still have some little parma controllers for them . i just love those big ole metal chassis with all the adjustment and options thay have . i hope you guys have been having a good race season though . 1/32 huh i never thought you would get into anything othere than ho . i got a big box of 1/32 track if ya interested in makin yourself a little home track so you can run your cars at the house a little bit . the main power track piece is wired up to run a power supply and wire up a board for the parma controllers wanna trade some stuff for it ? im needing a turbo controller to run my 1/24 crap(as you would say haha) if ya got a half way des. parma turbo 2 or 3 ohm id trade ya for that .


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Danny,
I may have an extra Turbo controller downstairs or at least some parts, I may even have a resistor.....I'll look tonight when I get home from work.
Did you see the article in the W-S Journal about HO racing here at my home?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]n.com
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

yea do that for me bob i really could use a controller just let me know . no i sure didnt we dont get the paper so i rarely read it . that sounds pretty cool. hey i found a pretty sick slot place out in mooresville . seems like they have it going on .


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Danny,
I have an extra Turbo controller that could use some TLC. I can't find the one double barrel resistor I had and it could use some new wires. It's also got some wierd box mounted on the back of it. Give me a call today at work or come on by Paul's Cycling & Fitness and I'll give it to you. I'll be there until 4PM.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks bob see ya tonight .


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for the controller and parts bob i rebuilt it last night took alot of tlc but i got it working great and smooth as a babys butt. also put the 10 ohm in my othere controller i dunno if thats gonna work but we will see .


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Cool,
I may head over to Archdale tonight to watch.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be cool bob. we should have atleast 4 or 5 racers tonight . you might even find some wire and a few things you could use in the shop i dunno ..


----------

